

Quotes in Context - Orson Scott Card on Gay Marriage - VaedaStrike
http://www.hatrack.com/misc/Quotes_in_Context.shtml

======
serf
Ok. I read it, I'm confused though.

I was expecting the contextual clues to provide some sort of hint as to why
the statements that he has made would or should be considered decent.

I was expecting the things he said to be far less bigoted than everyone is
claiming, but I didn't find that.

 _The pretext is that state constitutions require it - but it is absurd to
claim that these constitutions require marriage to be defined in ways that
were unthinkable through all of human history until the past fifteen years.
And it is offensive to expect us to believe this obvious fiction._

Takeaways, for me personlly, about OSC :

Law should be stagnant as long as I(OSC) fall within it's purview.

I (OSC) can in no way imagine why the constitution must be amended. Our
forefathers had great wisdom and foresight.

Relatedly, I (OSC) am totally oblivious to the bill of rights, and the
seventeen additional ammendements to the constitution.

I (OSC) lack the insight to realize that with marriage comes not just the
incorporeal divine benefits from God, but also material benefits and
incentives for those engaged in the behavior from the government that supports
it.

I (OSC) define tolerance as the ability to avoid direct conflict with those
whom I disagree with, while publicly lobbying for interest and support against
their best interests. Tolerance is but a psychological trick to drop the
defenses of my enemy long enough for me to strengthen my agenda.

I don't really get it. Also, the first "quote in context" is not a quote. It's
a summary of events. How about a quote?

 _" "leave the laws on the books" was simply recognizing the law at the time"_

Yeah, sure. That makes sense. It in no way is implying that the law should not
be changed. Sure.

Honestly, I don't give a shit about an author's opinion if he writes good
work. Ender's Game is a signifigant part of fiction, and the author's bigotry
doesn't hurt my opinion of the story, but "if it walks like a duck, and it
talks like a duck..".

Is this just a poor form of damage control to ensure box office success and
stave off a possible new anti-gay-chicken-franchise scandal? Sure seems like
it to me.

